# Security Cameras



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm looking for a security camera system for my house. I need at least 3 cameras. They have to work wirelessly (Preferably 802.11n), have a battery power source (Not plugged in), send the video/data directly to my computer (Or some sort of proprietary DVR), have at least 720p resolution, and work in low light. Also, 2 of them need to be outside.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

I've been looking at these:
http://www.x10.com/homepage.htm


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Actually, let me refine that some. Instead of being recorded on my computer, I want it to record to a dedicated, lower power (If possible) DVR that runs 24/7, that I can access (Delete, copy) from my computer.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

kevinturcotte said:


> I'm looking for a security camera system for my house. I need at least 3 cameras. They have to work wirelessly (Preferably 802.11n), have a battery power source (Not plugged in), send the video/data directly to my computer (Or some sort of proprietary DVR), have at least 720p resolution, and work in low light. Also, 2 of them need to be outside.


 How would you charge them every few days or hours when the batteries die? Doesn't seem feasible.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> How would you charge them every few days or hours when the batteries die?


A battery backup then. If somebody does break in, I don't want them to just be able to unplug the camera.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I have a 145lb, four legged security system. He see and hears everything, is low maintenace and operates on his own power.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

MysteryMan said:


> I have a 145lb, four legged security system. He see and hears everything, is low maintenace and operates on his own power.


 Yea, but he craps all over the place. :hurah::lol::sure:


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

TBlazer07 said:


> Yea, but he craps all over the place. :hurah::lol::sure:


Wrong. He has been programed (aka as training) where to do that.


----------



## EdJ (Jan 9, 2007)

kevinturcotte said:


> Actually, let me refine that some. Instead of being recorded on my computer, I want it to record to a dedicated, lower power (If possible) DVR that runs 24/7, that I can access (Delete, copy) from my computer.


I have been looking at this wireless-IP security camera from Smarthome with remote tilt/pan. It does not have battery backup, but that would not matter that much. If power is lost, for the gadget to work, there would have to be backup battery power for the camera, router, DVR, Internet access. Without getting into some complex (and expensive) setups, I would forget about the need for backup battery power.

BTW, the quick setup and user manual for the camera is available on the Smarthome web site to download and check out.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

Ok I am not an "Expert" when it comes to security systems but I have been researching them for a while and from what you are asking I think you might want to reconsider your requirements. 

First of all forget about battery powered - Something that would fit in to this more than likely isn't going to be wireless and isn't going to be made for permanent installation. If the batteries are disposable then you are going to have to invest in battery stock since they will be transmitting 24/7/365. If they are rechargeable how are you going to recharge them? Remove them and reinstall them? Connect up some kind of charger to them? Even if you use rechargeable batteries you will still have to change them all the time. 

My suggestion is to look at a "Wired" system which is going to give you you best bang for the buck. A typical system like this will include a dedicated DVR that will provide power to the cameras. A typical install of a wired system would put the DVR in a secure area which could be something as simple as a locking cabinet mounted on the wall somewhere or some people will just hide the DVR in their false ceiling or some place that someone won't look. A locking cabinet is a little easier as you can put a UPS in there with it to keep recording if the power goes out. 

You can also go with a mixed system which will include wired and wireless cameras but you will still need a power source for the camera which can be a bit of a pain in the butt for remote locations especially if you want / need backup power. This is why a central system is ideal since everything gets power from a single source.

Other options include PoE (Power over Ethernet) devices which will be IP Camera's and allow you to use a computer of your choice or an IP DVR. These are nice since they can utilize only a single Ethernet cable which will provide power from the PoE Switch and the network connectivity. I personally like these since running the other cable bundles can be a pain and expensive but they are a bit more money which kind of balances out with the lower cost in cabling. 

Do a search online for POE Cameras and see what your options are, like anything you get what you pay for so you will need to decide what fits your needs / budget. 

Also remember that the higher the resolution you record at the more space you are going to need which will also increase the cost of the hardware needed (such as a DVR). Most people like to have 90 days of video which would mean a Ton of storage. So unless you want to see the pimples on someones face something with VGA resolution is going to be good enough if the camera are located where the people will be close enough.

I hope this helps at least give you something to think about. Believe me I've been researching this for a while and the longer you wait the more options you will have but I still don't think you are going be able to get all of the options you want for a long time if ever.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I've used both of the new X-10 indoor / outdoor IP models. Buy an old XP machine and record from the browser. And I'd forget the battery backup.

If someone takes the time to disable your camera, they know too much about why you're worried about security!!


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

If you have the room, you could use one of those 12V dashcam cameras in a plastic box, and use a lithium battery pack hooked to a solar cell to charge it. Problem is, they record 8 hour continuous loops to a 16GB microSD card, so if you needed to access the video, you would have to climb up and pop the card out.

You have crime in Maine? Really?


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

My security system components are made by Smith & Wesson, Browning, Benelli, Ruger, and Walther.
One of the S&W's uses batteries for the laser sight, but it will work without them.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

But will it work when you arent there?


----------



## EdJ (Jan 9, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> But will it work when you arent there?


It will if you hook up the shotgun with strings to the door knob to shoot when the door opens.... This scenario will not work too well if you are forgetful though.... :lol: :eek2:


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Davenlr said:


> But will it work when you arent there?


I'm not concerned with property, only lives. I have insurance for material things.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Marlin Guy said:


> I'm not concerned with property, only lives. I have insurance for material things.


If someone wants to get into your house and harm you (and only you would know if you have those types of enemies), no amount of guns will help you, unless you keep one on your person and loaded at all times (including while sleeping, showering, etc.)


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> If someone wants to get into your house and harm you (and only you would know if you have those types of enemies), no amount of guns will help you, unless you keep one on your person and loaded at all times (including while sleeping, showering, etc.)


I keep one very near at all times. I will admit that I may be a slight disadvantage while in the shower.

I don't have any enemies that I'm aware of who would come after me in my home like that, but home invasions are rarely personal.
When seconds count, the police are just minutes away.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

spartanstew said:


> If someone wants to get into your house and harm you (and only you would know if you have those types of enemies), no amount of guns will help you, unless you keep one on your person and loaded at all times (including while sleeping, showering, etc.)


Get a copy of "The American Rifleman". Each month there's a column titled "The Armed Citizen" which proves your theory to be incorrect.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Marlin Guy said:


> I keep one very near at all times. I will admit that I may be a slight disadvantage while in the shower.
> 
> I don't have any enemies that I'm aware of who would come after me in my home like that, but home invasions are rarely personal.
> When seconds count, the police are just minutes away.


Don't kid yourself. Police response times vary depending on your location, not to mention the time it takes to call 911 and talk with a operator. It will only take seconds for a intruder to harm or kill you if that is their intent.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

MysteryMan said:


> Get a copy of "The American Rifleman". Each month there's a column titled "The Armed Citizen" which proves your theory to be incorrect.


There's exceptions to every rule. I'm sure for every one of those stories, you could find another about it all going wrong (and innocent people being shot). Every issue of golf digest has a spot where people got a hole in one, but I'm under no delusion that I'll be getting one. The vast majority (probably 99%) of robberies take place when nobody is home. Life is rarely like the movies where someone breaks in and makes some noise late at night while the homeowner gets their gun (if they have one). But that's not what this thread is about anyway. A gun in the home (or a dog) is not a substitute for security cameras (or alarms), as they serve different purposes.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> A gun in the home (or a dog) is not a substitute for security cameras (or alarms), as they serve different purposes.


Agreed. Cameras document crimes. Guns stop them.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Marlin Guy said:


> Agreed. Cameras document crimes. Guns stop them.


+1......Security cameras are good for recording crimes and aiding the police with their investigation but do little in prevention. I live on a 52 acre estate. The only emergency units in my location are the local fire house and a residential state trooper. I use domestic and wild geese for my early warning radar. It is impossible to approach geese without alerting them and they make a hell of a racket when they are disturbed. They in turn put my 145lb dog on alert who will defend my wife and I with his life and buys me the time to deal with the situation. As a courtesy to intruders and perpetrators I have a sign posted at the entrance to my property. The background has a silhouette of a 45 ACP with the words "Never mind the dog. Beware of owner!".


----------

